# How do you play with high winds?



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Tee shots? Should I stay away from the driver? Go to 3 wood?

For short iron distances should I go with longer irons for lower flight and and easy swing. I heard the saying, "when it's breezy, swing easy."

Tips are appreciated.

g


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I play a course that is windy most of the time.
You try to adjust, but you do not over swing. That is the worse thing you can do because the harder you swing the more spin you put on the ball. Into the wind that is not a good thing to have happen as it causes the ball to balloon in the wind.

Downwind, tee it high and let it fly. On Par 3's downwind you will have to adjust your club selection. How many less? I can't tell you because I have never seen your swing. You will learn how many clubs to go down or up if into the wind.

Into the wind tee shots on Par 3's I normally take 1-3 clubs less depending on the wind. Swing easy and play the ball back in my stance to hit punch shots. You might not be able to hold the greens so you have to allow for that extra roll.

The key is do not try to swing harder into the wind. Concentrate on solid ball striking. Also, lower your scoring expectations on a windy day. I have had some great rounds, a few strokes over par on windy days. Simply because I did not put a lot of pressure on myself to score well. Then it just happened! :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's good advice. Usually on longer distances,(let's say 3 wood distance.) I'll try to hit a stinger 3 iron into the wind, and try to roll it to a good layup distance. You may do better to hit the 3 iron,, Hybrid, or 3 wood off the tee, and kep the trajectory lower.. Hard to say, haven't seen your swing, and am unsure of your capabilities. On shorter holes, like Par 3s, I'll usually go 1 or two clubs down, swing easier, and keep the trajectory a bit lower, and let the ball roll onto the green. Into the wind, on longer holes, don't try to nail the green, just try to land it an area that leaves you a safe second shot to approach, or land on, the green.

Against the wind(Par 3s), I go 1 or two clubs higher, and try to hit a high shot to stick the green. On longer holes, I just tee it high, and let it fly. Except if it's a reachable Par 4, then I high it high, and go 1 club higher. Wind is tricky.. but the key is to not get too crazy, and control your swing. Being overly agressive will cost you if the wind is blowing steadily.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I was going to stick my 2 cents worth in, but as far as I'm concerned Golf Bum nailed it.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Best advice I can give is....

Next time the weather man says that the winds are going to be 25mph or better in your area, go out and play all day. The courses will not be crowded and you can experiment and see what works best for you. I've done this before and it's the best way to see what you should do in these circumstances.

BT


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Certain times of year, we have a pretty consistant winds around our courses in Miami, about October through March.

As tall as I am, high winds easily disturb my balance. I find I need to widen my stance and shorten my swing, control the ball and keep it in play, more than I worry about maintaining distance against the wind. I wish I was still good enough to make it work all the time, but I have good days and bad days. Fortunately, my chipping and putting can save me a lot of the time.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Last Friday I slipped up to the course after supper. Wind was howling :laugh: I shot +6 for 18. Into the wind on one par 5 I hit driver, driver wedge  Same game plan, swing easy, club up or down. Play the cross winds (Although I find the new balls, especially PRO V's are not bothered by the wind quite as much as balls were a few years ago)
I got off the course, went to the online computer to put my score in. While doing that I went to the local weather online network to check the wind speeds.
Gusts to 40 KM/HR
Steady winds at 30 KM/Hr. 
40 K's for those that do not use metric is approx 25 MPH.
It was blowing hard enough that one of the flagsticks was splintered at the base!
Another good piece of advice when putting in the wind. Widen your stance to keep your balance better. Make solid strokes when putting into the wind. Yes, the wind will effect putts just like it does balls in the air.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

How do you play with high winds?

Answer: Badly.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jamin21 said:


> How do you play with high winds?
> 
> Answer: Badly.


Are we related?  

Oddly enough, when I have a moderate wind to contend with, I often find myself playing pretty well. I wonder if I just concentrate more on what I'm doing on the course instead of the golf being such a social thing? In really high wind, I prefer to stay home and play my guitars. It's better for my blood pressure.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

You want wind? I played 9 after supper tonight in a stiff east wind. 2nd hole at my course is an island green par 3, 125 from the back tees. I normally hit wedge there on a calm day.
Tonight I hit 7 iron, which is my 150 yard club and came up SHORT IN THE WATER  
Two holes later, 176 yard par 3 downwind I hit an easy 7 pin high. 
Now that is WIND :laugh:


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

In my country, winds go criss cross specially in late afternoon, lets say 2pm to 4pm.

I was taught by my Golf Pro to stand two stance when teeing off.

If the wind is going from left to right, I would normally tee the ball a bit low, for control, swing easy ( never to Look Up ) and stand in this form.

instead of two both feets in parallel, if the wind is left to right,my left foot goes back while my right foot goes a little forward, just like a 30* angle, and pronate my hands on a downswing, so that my ball will fly topspin and in Draw flight.

Then when the wind is going from right to left, then I would stand my left foot forward and right foot backward, 30*angle.
And just fade my shot, the ball flight in a fade shot will somehow push my ball in the center.

I do this on both on my woods and irons. If there's a strong wind, I would used one club higher, or an overclub. This works for me.


----------

